# Changer d'icone sur le bureau



## Vincemac (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut,

Comment fais-t-on pour changer l'icone d'un dossier sur le bureau,
j'ai essay&#233; avec pom I, impossible?

merci 

vince

On s'oriente vers "Customisation" ou tu auras le maximum de r&#233;ponses...


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2006)

salut si c'ets tout a fait possible

tu fais pomme+I sur le dossier puis tu fais un copier/ coller (glisser/d&#233;poser ne fonctionne pas) la nouvelle icone sur le gif du haut de la fenetre pas sur l'icone qui est au milieu  sur la fiche d'info tu clic sur cette petit icone puis tu y colles l'image que tu veux (que tu auras pr&#233;c&#233;dement copi&#233;e)

je te mets une capture d'&#233;cran de l&#224; ou l'on doit glisser l'icone


----------



## Vincemac (24 Juillet 2006)

génial, merci   


			
				lepetitpiero a dit:
			
		

> salut si c'ets tout a fait possible
> 
> tu fais pomme+I sur le dossier puis tu fais un copier/ coller (glisser/déposer ne fonctionne pas) la nouvelle icone sur le gif du haut de la fenetre pas sur l'icone qui est au milieu  sur la fiche d'info tu clic sur cette petit icone puis tu y colles l'image que tu veux (que tu auras précédement copiée)
> 
> je te mets une capture d'écran de là ou l'on doit glisser l'icone


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Sinon tu peux prendre l'application Viou (gratuit) pour personnaliser tes icônes et tu peux aller à cette adresse pour plus d'informations : http://www.osxfacile.com/icones.html


----------



## AuGie (25 Juillet 2006)

Ou alors lire le Tuto : Par là

Y'a même une petite vidéo


----------

